# Heat vs. Pistons (4-6-06, 8:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >
Thursday, April 6th, 2006 
8:00 (TNT, SunSports)










Miami Heat
(49-25)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(60-14)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron



*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I was really hoping that in our last matchup againts the top team in the East/NBA we couldve been at full strenght, but i guess were gonna have to wait until the ECF, barring injurie.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah this game is gonna be way off, if nobody comes to play, because in the bucks game everyone was on there game. We're gonna need more then Shaq, Wade, and Walker...hopefully Anderson can comeout and play another good game, also Shandon.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> yeah this game is gonna be way off, if nobody comes to play, because in the bucks game everyone was on there game. We're gonna need more then Shaq, Wade, and Walker...hopefully Anderson can comeout and play another good game, also Shandon.


were also gonna need some meat to throw around the wallaces since Zo is out. Simien has been good as of late


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah thats true, Barron doesnt have any meat...lol....hes 245 and hes a foot taller then me, seems almost average for his height...


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)




----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

last time detroit came to AAA :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love everytime Miami and Detroit play. It's our only "real" rival in the NBA right now(Pacers and Net's are not included in this subject.) I think our guys will realize that they need to start playing and get ready for the playoffs. We very well may be playing the Pistons in the ECF....but you never know. But our key, as always, is stop Sheed. The guy is the definition of versitile.

EDIT: Typo fix.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It's impossible for us to play Detroit in the first round... We've already won the division which means the worst we could drop to is the #3 seed, and Detroit has clinched the #1 seed so the only time we would ever face Detroit is in the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Omg, wow, I did'nt even notice I said first round, I could've sowrn I said ECF.

Lol, my bad.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont think JP will be playing tonight..not sure for sure tho but doubt it


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> yeah thats true, Barron doesnt have any meat...lol....hes 245 and hes a foot taller then me, seems almost average for his height...


I think Barron has good potential defending Sheed. Im not saying hes goona shut him down, but Barron`s lenght and quick feet could be beneficial guarding Sheed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> I think Barron has good potential defending Sheed. Im not saying hes goona shut him down, but Barron`s lenght and quick feet could be beneficial guarding Sheed.


Barron???

He hasn't played a significant minute in his nba career, what makes u think tonight will be different?
Simien WILL be on the court, and he's gonna have to contribute in some way for us to play well


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Barron???
> 
> He hasn't played a significant minute in his nba career, what makes u think tonight will be different?
> Simien WILL be on the court, and he's gonna have to contribute in some way for us to play well


duh!!! LOL :biggrin: 

i meant for the future, not tonights game. Simien is the obvious choice right now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, this game will show just how serious we are about beating the Pistons. Injuries are no excuse, I expect to play them close. If we fall to 3-1 on the season that'll put a big dent in our confidence playing them in 7 games with them having home court.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the Heat have a chance.

If Payton and Shaq play three years younger, we'll do great. :biggrin: 

Previews are on now!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm saying Heat win.....79-74


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

way to get a hand in the passing lane Shaq......

turnover leads to an easy bucket for Toine on the other end


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Aiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrbaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllll


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Shaq for the oop-slam


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Slam with the easy 2 hand slam from UUUUU


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq gets great position, fouled by Ben (1st)

missed both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with another easy bucket......

Toine boards, and Wade's floater drops

Heat up 10-4, timeout Pistons


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm loving this. Even without two of our starters, we're playing perfect. And I love the help defense, great communication.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Heat starting the game with great energy. rare


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dwyane Wade and Shaq = The NBA's Don Blanchard and Glenn Davis

Mr. Inside and... Nevermind. Mr. Inside as well with Wade. :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah great energy but they have every game vs Detorit almost, lets see how we fare throughout the game.. I want WAde to be more agressive later, take it to the hoop


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq gets another close look, fouled by Sheed (1st)

hits 1/2

Prince hits on the other end


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

offensive foul on the pass by Shaq....ticky tack foul, but it was a foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits a deep 2.....Payton misses

Rip hits a long 2

Heat up 11-10


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine misses the open look of the Shaq double team...

defensive 3 in the key on the Heat


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, now the refs are beginning to stink up the place


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

God, Shaq already in foul problems...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great touch foul again....Wade touched NOTHING but the ****ing ball and it went out of bounds, why blow the whistle you ****ing *******?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow.............so......................because he missed the dunk it's a foul?!??!??!??!?!?!


give me a ****ing break this is horrible


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Crap calls from the refs. Toine wasnt even close to hitting him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits over Bennit Salvador....Heat down 1


Walker misses a layup b/c he doesn't know what taking it up STRONG is......Prince scores on the other end


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

WTF WALKER!!!!!!!!! my grandma couldve had a prettier shot than that!!! :curse:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade hits over Bennit Salvador....Heat down 1
> 
> 
> Walker misses a layup b/c he doesn't know what taking it up STRONG is......Prince scores on the other end


i think he even forgets what a layup is in the first place


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

These are some pretty crappy fouls they have called. Walker didn't even touch him, if anything it was a foul on Doleac if you want to call his hand there a light "push" but definately should not have been called on Walker and Wade didn't touch Prince at all.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

walk on Rip


great segment by Craig Sager about Shaq & the officials this year..

Payton scores, heat up 17-16


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess hits....after ANOTHER 2nd chance opportunity, HIT THE DAMN GLASS fellas

Wade........WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac boards the Hunter miss......

Wade isos to end the quarter and hits the J.....21-20 Heat 

End of the 1st Qtr.

Wade with 10 pts in the opening qtr, Heat shoot 56%


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

at least we showed a bit of composure to end the 1st. i like the Heats intensity in D. i think this is the first time in months i even see them putting effort on D


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see WAde have a good first qtr, we need more from walker and co, not just SHaq and Wade, but that good first qtr from Wade was needed..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed picks up #2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton hits the running layup....tied at 26

Toine gets embarassed on defense....just absolutely pathetic effort, 28-26


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton misses, Pistons board it

Delk misses...Payton boards....Payton drives and misses.....Delk hits for his 6th pt

Heat timeout

Sometimes I wonder whether Toine would get beat against the Special Olympics all-stars, he's clueless on how to play simple, fundamental defense


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

c`mon Gary, not necessary to force that lay up. I think whats been killing us is stupid little mistakes like that. we have to play smarter basketball


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Payton misses, Pistons board it
> 
> Delk misses...Payton boards....Payton drives and misses.....Delk hits for his 6th pt
> 
> ...


i think its time to put simien in the game. He plays good D and has nice post moves as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Evans steps out of bounds...Heat ball

Toine misses the 3, Wade boards and lays it over Sheed....

Evans misses the 3....Toine drives and actually makes a nice play, but his basketball IQ kicks in and he makes a stupid pass...

Delk scores off the turnover


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats it!

take out Walker out of the game NOW!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delk scores again, his 10th point in the SECOND QUARTER....

Hunter steals the ball from Payton as he tries to call the "momentum" timeout, great job again by the officials here tonight.......Pistons ball after the timeout


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Tony Delk is beating us byhimself right now, if we cant stop him waht makes anyone think we can stop their staring lineup??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i think its our ball after the time out??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Tony Delk is beating us byhimself right now, if we cant stop him waht makes anyone think we can stop their staring lineup??


Actually, Billups only has 1 pt thus far....so that's sorta shutting 1 down


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

for the love of god, i wanna see Simien


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq hits the sweeping hook.....34-32 Pistons

Pistons with a shot clock violation, great perimeter D by the Heat there......

Wade gets a nice look for Udonis....Delk with the foul

U hits 1/2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rips misses the basline J....

Wade with a bad pass...Sheed picks it off and Rip gets fouled by DA

misses the 1st, hits the 2nd...35-33


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

c`mon Wade, not necessary to force that pass....again with the stupid mistakes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, fouled by Rip (1st), hits both...35-35

4 minutes left

Sheed misses the long 2...Shaq boards and makes a great deep outlet to Wade for the slam...

Prince answers with a long contested 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses the J...Sheed boards it...

DA called for bodying up Prince (2nd)

Detroit Timeout


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, i didnt know the Rockets relased Fitch recently, we should pick him up, does anyone know if they ever passed that rule where if u trade a player and they get released you cant resign them for ...(1 yr or w/e) but anyways with J Dubb out we could use Fitch in emergency situations although Derek Anderson has doen a nice job with us so far, i think DA shoudl possibly start over Walker and bring Wakler off the bench, but then we have size problems..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 minutes left

Prince to the line, misses the 1st, hits the 2nd....38-37 Pistons

Shaq misses the hook, Ben board it...

Toine gets embarassed again trying to play defense, this time against Prince, his 3rd foul...so unfortunately, he will have to sit on the bench *DARN*....Shandon replaces him

Prince hits 2...40-37


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince misses the hook (good D by Shandon), Udon boards it

Shandon misses the 3, Wade keeps it alive, Shaq grabs it and lays it in AND the foul! Hits the FT....40-40


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tttttttttttttttt!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And another!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Another one!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

about tim e the Pistons get a BS call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1:30 left in the 1st half....

Shandon D's up Prince, miss is boarded by Prince, Shandon with the block....boarded by the Heat..............Billups T'd up following the play

Rip gets T'd up after the technical FT....Wade hits the 1st FT, and misses the last


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade owning Prince.

Like they said on TNT, the rivalry is starting to show now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow, i didnt know the Rockets relased Fitch recently, we should pick him up, does anyone know if they ever passed that rule where if u trade a player and they get released you cant resign them for ...(1 yr or w/e) but anyways with J Dubb out we could use Fitch in emergency situations although Derek Anderson has doen a nice job with us so far, i think DA shoudl possibly start over Walker and bring Wakler off the bench, but then we have size problems..


He is not eligible to sign with a playoff team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade jumper on Rip, knocked down...no foul

Prince drives, OFFENSIVE FOUL on Big Ben before getting PINNED on the glass by Wade....

Wade getting bodied all over the floor....no call, misses the J


Wade gets a BS touch foul off the ball on Rip.....great flop and make up by the refs with 20 seconds left in the half....great call Bob Delany, you have filled in for Billups horrible 1st half


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nice acting job RIP...

oh no, Walker back in. :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip hits both FTs....

Wade to hold for the last shot, drives and kicks to Payton, misses the 3...

Detroit 42
Miami 41
Halftime


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Acadamy Award for Best Actor goes to RIPPP HAMILLTONN, that was such a act, im glad to see Wade get angry b/c he usually responds, this second half should be interesting..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so far tight game. If Walker keep playing this way in the 2nd half, then the best thing the Heat could do is not play him and see more Simien. Shaq and Wade are doing their thing, but more help is needed scoring-wise. Walker obviously hasnt done ****, so whos gonna step up in the 2nd Half?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The Acadamy Award for Best Actor goes to RIPPP HAMILLTONN, that was such a act, im glad to see Wade get angry b/c he usually responds, this second half should be interesting..


hes a much better actor than Denzel Washington....i know that much

I think Rip wants this trophy









Instead of this one


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd rather see Shandon out there more minutes....he brings great D and has been playing fairly well on offense too lately.....


it's all about energy and execution in the 2nd half....we gotta stay outta foul trouble too


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime Stats:
*Heat*
Wade 21 mins, 18pts, 3 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 1 to (2 PF)
Shaq 15 mins, 14pts, 4 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk (2 PF)
Payton 21 mins, 4 pts, 4 reb, 2 ast
Toine 19 mins, 4 pts, 1 reb (3PF)
Udon 19 mins, 1 pt, 4 reb, 1 ast 

*Pistons*
Delk 7 mins, 10 pts
Prince 18 mins, 9 pts, 6 reb
Sheed 16 mins, 6 pts, 4 reb (2 PF)
Ben 18 mins, 5 pts, 7 reb
Rip 16 mins, 7 pts, 3 reb, 2 ast
Billups 14 mins, 1 pt, 1 reb, 3 ast


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups drives and scores....

Shaq fouled on the hook, grabs his board and tips it in...

Rip hits....


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow how did Rip get the rebound lmao


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits a 3..........49-43 

It's amazing how much contact Shaq takes from Ben and theres no foul.......

Timeout Miami


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how frustrating. poor D to start the 2nd half. i feel a lack of energy right now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah id rather see Shandon too...Here's detroit again coming out with a fantastic start to the third qtr, they always do great coming out of the half and streching leads, good tiem out, Miami needs a few baskets here..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, fouled by Ben Wallace (2nd)...
hits both....49-45

Wade is the 1st Heat played to hit 600+ FTs in a season

Wade hits a long 2....49-47


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed turns it over on the baseline, nice D by Udon.........

Wade drives and floats over Sheed, miss, knocked out on the Pistons.

Shaq nice pass to Udon, fouled by Billups (1st)...
hits both....49-49


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed posts, knocked out by Udon...Can I say it NICE D BY ANTOINE WALKER! WOW!

Payton turns it over...

Rip misses, Udon boards it....

offensive foul on Shaq off the ball (IMAGINE THAT!) his 3rd foul


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ok that was a nasty dunk on Wallace.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

big ben is flopping every play

thats every teams game plan against shaq now....flop, hope a couple get called so he has to leave the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups for 3, assisted by Tony Brothers on the other end...52-49

Wade to Toine, misses, Udon boards....to Shaq....SLAM on Sheed, 52-51

Sheed misses the 3, Shaq boards it...

Payton turn over on an 8 second violation


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how many stupid mistakes is the veteran payton going to make?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip shoots over Shaq....54-51

OBVIOUS ****ING CALL missed AGAIN by the officials....this is pathetic


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Gary, your supposed to be a veteran PG, cmon man!

these little ticky tack mistakes is beginning to add up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ben to the line....fouled by Udon (1st)...hits 1/2.....55-51

Payton misses the 3...

Prince fouled by Wade (3rd) preventing the dunk....hits 1/2.....56-51


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton drives and blocked by any Wallace you want to pick....

Billups misses the 3...

Wade fouled, NO CALL, very easy call....8 on 5 every time down the floor **** THIS


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade needs to stop whinning so much and play.

Im not feeling good about this game guys. We just cant get over the hump. everytime we get close, we start slacking for a minute, and then the Pistons make a run


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Payton drives and blocked by any Wallace you want to pick....
> 
> Billups misses the 3...
> 
> Wade fouled, NO CALL, very easy call....8 on 5 every time down the floor **** THIS


and i thought we were supposed to be the home team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses the J off the pick and roll.....

Billups hits another 3...

Shaq with the hook....61-53


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the block...

Wade misses, Shaq boards, lays it in AND THE FOUL...61-55

GIVE THE DAMN BALL TO THE BIG FELLA!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Insane block by Oneal


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope Pat and the other players dont do the same mistake by stop playing the big fella when hes hot and is keeping us in the game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, GET THE BALL TO SHAQ, HES YELLING OVER HERE, THIS IS THE REASON WE EVERYONE SAID RILEY NEEDS TO COACH TO GET SHAQ THE BALL VS THE PISTONS, AND NOW HES GOT TO DO IT, COMON RILEY, COMON WADE, COMON PAYTON GET TEH BALL TO SHAQ! Payton has played horrible tonight ofensivlly he needs to step up..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade gets frustrated a lot, especially as of late

he has to be more mature about not getting calls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the FT...tipped in by Toine....61-57

Heat board the miss, turnover....Billups to Prince for the oop....63-57

Sheed fouled by Shaq...and 1...(4th) misses the FT


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they honestly called that touch foul on shaq????

omg, that was not a foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If that call was made when guarding Shaq, every post player would foul out....such an amazing double standard....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i just cant understand it, this is a team full of veterans and are making some poor decisions out there. omg


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

my god


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups turns it over....Shaq out, Doleac in...65-59, 1 min left in the 3rd

Prince blows by Walker, 67-59

Wade with a nice fadeaway....67-61

Another amazing BS call...Sheed with a great flop on the 3, Bob Delaney you are the MVP for the Pistons tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Walker...u son of a ****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits all 3, actually he missed 1, but Bob Delaney tipped it back in....

End of 3
Heat 61 Pistons 70


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Walker is just complete garbage, if anything hes helping the pistons more than the Heat

Our two stars Shaq and Wade are doing great, but they cant beat the Pistons by themselves, they need help. I wonder why Pat isnt doing anything out there to change it up a bit


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Antione Walker secretly is wearing a piston jersey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> Walker is just complete garbage, if anything hes helping the pistons more than the Heat
> 
> Our two stars Shaq and Wade are doing great, but they cant beat the Pistons by themselves, they need help. I wonder why Pat isnt doing anything out there to change it up a bit


Regardless of how bad he's played tonight, that play was not his fault. He contested Sheed, that's what we want. You can't give him an uncontested 3. If the refs want to call every touch foul, let's start sending Shaq to the line. I don't give 2 ****s if he doesn't make the FTs, call it the same way on both ends....it's so ****ing rediculous how the refs can take Shaq out of the game.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Shaq has not been taken out of the game he seems to be dominating us pretty good


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade gets frustrated a lot, especially as of late
> 
> he has to be more mature about not getting calls.


you have to understand the refs in this league are not even close to being consistant, that is one of the reasons the nba does not have as much viewers as the nfl, b/c its often that the refs hav a tolling effect on games won and games lost, and the refs call games vs teh pistons totally different then when tehy call games vs other teams, nothing we can do about that except keep complaining to stu jackson...What is walker still doing out there?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't know if Stan Van Gundy came back tonight, but maybe Riley can pound the damn ball into Shaq? I mean...the guy is 9-13 right now. He's missed 4 damn shots, and went to the line 10 times. 

I thought we had better coaching? This is the same bull**** we had to put up with when Stan was here............................


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Bob Delaney you are the MVP for the Pistons tonight


yeah, its kinda hard to win when you have to go against the Pistons AND the Refs as well.

we might need another '17 staright point' performance by Wade in the 4th since the other junk we have around him(except for Shaq) cant play for ****!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delk with the long 2......72-61

Anderson misses the 3....nobody wants to shoot besides Shaq/Wade/Toine, we have NO offense to speak of

Doleac scores our FIRST bench points of the game, with 10:30 left in the 4th....

Prince hits....74-63


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't know if Stan Van Gundy came back tonight, but maybe Riley can pound the damn ball into Shaq? I mean...the guy is 9-13 right now. He's missed 4 damn shots, and went to the line 10 times.
> 
> I thought we had better coaching? This is the same bull**** we had to put up with when Stan was here............................


i would say just that part :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> yeah, its kinda hard to win when you have to go against the Pistons AND the Refs as well.
> 
> we might need another '17 staright point' performance by Wade in the 4th since the other junk we have around him(except for Shaq) cant play for ****!


you can't expect to beat this team less than 100%...but it's terrible that we've been taken out of our game (Shaq inside) by 3 officials


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac fouled on the backdoor...hits 2 FTs...74-65

Sheed misses, Delk boards it...Shandon guarding Sheed right now.......Sheed hits and the foul....

SHANDON ON SHEED???? RILES?!?!? WHAT THE **** ARE YOU DRINKING ON THE SIDELINE????????


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> you can't expect to beat this team less than 100%...but it's terrible that we've been taken out of our game (Shaq inside) by 3 officials


i know, but we have to play better than this. Walker and Gary have been no-shows tonight.

Plus, im getting tired of the excuses


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits the FT...77-65

Shandon hits a 2....77-67

Sheed misses the 3...DA boards...

DA to Doleac for 2....77-69


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat grab the loose ball...

Shaq lays it in (fouled, no call).....77-71

McDyess easy call on Shaq, but no call.......what else can you ask from Shaq?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if shaq did that, he would be on the bench again

just because a guy is 320 pounds doesnt mean you could hack him all you want


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

You see S_D?,Doleac isnt as bad as you think. 9-10 times he does nothing but positive things for the Heat. Hes been a big help scoring besides Shaq and Wade.

My God i only hope Walker isnt put back in the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if shaq did that, he would be on the bench again
> 
> just because a guy is 320 pounds doesnt mean you could hack him all you want


exactly...

you're telling me that the foul that was called on Shaq when Sheed got the and1 was a foul, and that wasn't???

CONSISTENCY, that's all I ask for......

Bill Kennedy, Bob Delaney, and Tony Brothers....can I get that from you tonight?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I think were 7+ when Walker is on the bench and like 10- when hes playing...LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess misses, Wade boards....

DA playing the point right now for Miami

Wade drives and lays it in....77-73


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shandon got lucky he got that back to redeem himself


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shandon with the steal, outlet to Wade, back to Shandon....miss!...Shandon boards it and lays it back in......77-75

Billups misses the 3...Heat boards it...

Shaq throws it away...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

knowing the pistons, im suprised as hell that chauncy 3 didnt go in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Go Anderson's!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Huge turn over by Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince over Shandon, great D, good shot.....79-75

Wade hits the J from DA....79-77 (This guy doesn't have a jumper???)

Timeout, 5:13 left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what the hell is Derek thinking with his hair?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

lol @Wade on Wallace's back. I hope someone got a picture of that :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riles has got to leave t his line up in the game, its workign for us, DA is stepin up hes doin a good job chasing rip aroudn and Shandon is doin well on Tashawn..Leave them in riles..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this game is so close...nearly every stat is identical or similar for both teams


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ to add to that, Doles is doin a good job strechin out he defense..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we match up alot better when the Anderson Bros. are playing together.

Anyone saw Terrell Owens? Hes rooting for the Heat appearently


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I like getting Wade off-the-ball....but DA running the point is scaring me. He doesn't have the handle to get the ball down quick enough on Billups, and so we're starting our offense with like 18-19 seconds on the shot clock everytime.....

Payton needs to get his head out of his *** and show up in these last minutes of the 4th


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We need to keep Antoine Walker on the bench.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

They Actually Gave Doleac A Call

Omg


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac takes the charge on Billups!!!! nice job by Doleac!

Shaq misses the hook....

Rip fouled...hits both


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no such thing as a tech?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great entry pass to Shaq over the top, Shaq dunks....81-79

Sheed hits the 3....84-79

Wade fouled on the drive...makes 1/2....84-80


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sheed always does this to us. He could be doing nothing in the game, but for some reason, he makes 3`s to kill us


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

detroit misses 3's all game, then makes like 5 in a row...nothing new


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great defense fellas...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Sheed always does this to us. He could be doing nothing in the game, but for some reason, he makes 3`s to kill us


oh yeah, and billups. i dunno if its luck or something


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Day Ja Vu, Happens Every Time, Down By 7


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

late game threes, everytime we play ther pistons we lose coz of LATE GAME THREES.


****


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats it, were done.

oh well, at least it got exciting for a moment


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

here shows there championship poise..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 minutes left, down 7...

would you like to bet me that Shaq will get numerous fouls called now, rather than being consistant about putting him on the line all game?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we blew it at the end..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> late game threes, everytime we play ther pistons we lose coz of LATE GAME THREES.
> 
> 
> ****


yep...every f'n time


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this is a big postion comin out of the Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is it me? or is there still 3 minutes left?

don't start quitting on us early......I don't wanna hear that garbage

48 minutes of basketball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well in my opinion, Shaq is gassed......

all his hooks are short....he's not getting good position anymore...

that's the Zo-effect


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups misses the 3...Wade boards it...

Wade loses the ball, fouls Ben.......that's gotta be almost the dagger

0-9 from the 3pt line, gonna take a miracle


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rips hits off the screen....89-80

Timeout Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well thats game

the same thing that always happen when we face the pistons......


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

playing without a sense or urgency, too calm in crunch time killed us.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

it was werid seeing shaq and doleac in at the same time, it'd be cool to see Barron, and Shaq in at the same time... I bet riley woulda used the Zo, Shaq lineup tonight...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> well thats game
> 
> the same thing that always happen when we face the pistons......


which is BS!!!!!

im so sick and tired of that amount of BS that happens


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great call there fellas......DA WAS FOULED....SHEED WENT TO THE LINE FOR 3 FOR THE SAME ****ING PLAY!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Without our players, Detroit is just a better team. We are missing two starters and our best bench player... 

Just hope we are healthy for the playoffs and injuries don't play a part for the second year in a row.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got to 2 points to tie the game, and as always, we get complacent and relax and Pistons go on a 8-1 run...pathetic


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ben is still flopping and the game is over.........thats how all teams are playing shaq lately, and refs are falling for it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"TONY! YOU KNOW I'M TOO SMALL TO GUARD SHAQ! GIVE ME A CHANCE!"









Wade drives and fouled....wait.....No Call?!?!









"GO PISTONS!"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Thank You Rip....

Atleast You Can Admit To Flopping 


Ya Think Stu Jackson Is Watching?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You heard it, 2-12 vs Division Leaders, 18-20 vs teams over .500, i see us having very low chances of winning a championships boys, it stinsk b/c i feel like ive dedicated my life to the Heat..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's wait till the ECF where our two starters and the 6th Man Of The Year/MIP is back.

But good game...ugly officiating though on both ends.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Lol


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i hope jwill, will come back at full, i hope his knees dont bother him...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Officials always suck they need some new officials. Calls were bs on both sides imo


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im not saying that anybody is making this as an excuse but i think saying that JW and JP coudl us got us a W but i dont think that is real valid since its not liek we beat detroit everytime we did paly them, the thing that scares me most is we beat detroit once and that one was not really 100% solid to me since it took 17 consec pts from Wade, which is asking a lot, and it took 0 TO from him which is asking a lot also since he handles the ball so much


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

With a 100% healthy team I feel we can take anyone in a series of 7. It doesn't matter if it's the Hawks, Pistons, Spurs or Mavs...we can take anyone on in 7. I said it.

Williams, Wade, JP, UD, Shaq with DA, Shandon, GP, Zo and Tonie(...errr) all off the bench, we can run with anyone. We'll sweep(or win in 5) against Indy, Mil, Philly or whoever it is. Then I feel we can take the Nets.(Not trying to start Nets bashing) They seem to be the same exact team that we swept in the playoffs last year. And then unless something crazy happens, we'll see the Pistions in the ECF.

Have faith, guys.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mippo said:


> Without our players, Detroit is just a better team. We are missing two starters and our best bench player...
> 
> Just hope we are healthy for the playoffs and injuries don't play a part for the second year in a row.


That is just an excuse, when tehy did play it took us 17 consec pts from Wade to beat them, and we lost the others with them, so thats just an excuse in my mind..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> With a 100% healthy team I feel we can take anyone in a series of 7. It doesn't matter if it's the Hawks, Pistons, Spurs or Mavs...we can take anyone on in 7. I said it.
> 
> Williams, Wade, JP, UD, Shaq with DA, Shandon, GP, Zo and Tonie(...errr) all off the bench, we can run with anyone. We'll sweep(or win in 5) against Indy, Mil, Philly or whoever it is. Then I feel we can take the Nets.(Not trying to start Nets bashing) They seem to be the same exact team that we swept in the playoffs last year. And then unless something crazy happens, we'll see the Pistions in the ECF.
> 
> Have faith, guys.


Yes but that is somthign we lack, and that wont happen with us we have somwhat of an aging team and to ask Wade not to get hurt is asking a lot since he attacks teh basket so much, i don see us every being 100% healthy, i mena it didnt even happen for us in our first game no way its happening for our last..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Thank You Rip....
> 
> Atleast You Can Admit To Flopping
> 
> ...


Ya think Stu Jackson is smart enough to understand that? LOL


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

It's not like every game has been a blowout, though. Even the score of this game was inflated.

The problem lies in mental mistakes. They really have to value their possessions more. Several times in this game I saw Detroit make a mistake and either 1.) Get an offensive rebound or 2.) Force Miami to make a mistake on the other end. Miami just wasn't able to do the same.

Every game in the series has been close. Miami has all the pieces to get it done, but do they want it badly enough?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

One more (big) key that I forgot to mention: Say what you want about JP, but he's done a good job on Prince (except the one time when he didn't get many minutes in the last game). He plays an important part in this matchup because 1.) He can't post up JP, 2.) It neutralizes one part of Detroit's offense (if Posey is taking and making his shots, which he can) and thus 3.) Makes their offense more predictable.

I'd also mention JWill's ability to get whatever he wants against Billups, but I've spent enough time here already :laugh:

Get healthy, Miami... please?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DBurks2818 said:


> One more (big) key that I forgot to mention: Say what you want about JP, but he's done a good job on Prince (except the one time when he didn't get many minutes in the last game). He plays an important part in this matchup because 1.) He can't post up JP, 2.) It neutralizes one part of Detroit's offense (if Posey is taking and making his shots, which he can) and thus 3.) Makes their offense more predictable.
> 
> I'd also mention JWill's ability to get whatever he wants against Billups, but I've spent enough time here already :laugh:
> 
> Get healthy, Miami... please?


 does Posey really *take* shots? I know he's been hurt for awhile, but I remember the James Posey who was afraid to create his own shot.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Well, even if he doesn't take that many shots, I hope Riley keeps him in the game to body up Prince. Haslem's been doing a decent job on Rasheed in the post, so if Miami can put a stop to Prince's post-game, they can really put pressure on the Pistons to either hit jumpshots.

I liked Riley's strategy of putting Wade on Billups and Payton on Hamilton as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DBurks2818 said:


> Well, even if he doesn't take that many shots, I hope Riley keeps him in the game to body up Prince. Haslem's been doing a decent job on Rasheed in the post, so if Miami can put a stop to Prince's post-game, they can really put pressure on the Pistons to either hit jumpshots.
> 
> I liked Riley's strategy of putting Wade on Billups and Payton on Hamilton as well.


 I think Shandon is a better defender than Posey is.....and honestly, Posey hasn't brought much offensively all year, and Shandon has been somewhat consistant lately...

I'd almost rather have Shandon out there than Posey


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think Shandon is a better defender than Posey is.....and honestly, Posey hasn't brought much offensively all year, and Shandon has been somewhat consistant lately...
> 
> I'd almost rather have Shandon out there than Posey


He is a better defender, but Riley seems to be reluctant to start him, so I'm going with the next best thing. At least Prince can't post up or shoot over Posey.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think Shandon is a better defender than Posey is.....and honestly, Posey hasn't brought much offensively all year, and Shandon has been somewhat consistant lately...
> 
> I'd almost rather have Shandon out there than Posey


i agree.

The james Posey expiriment has failed IMO. Hes had a few solid games, other than that, he really hasnt amazed me, not even on defense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not much to be said here. Hopefully we'll be healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I didn't get to watch the game and I can see from the box score how undermaned the Heat were, but I have to ask, who killed the Heat more tonight Walker or Payton?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I didn't get to watch the game and I can see from the box score how undermaned the Heat were, but I have to ask, who killed the Heat more tonight Walker or Payton?


They were both pretty bad. Neither could hit a three for the life of em. Ill give it to The old man for 2 (count em) 8 second violations.

I said it before, they can play good against avg teams (like the Bucks) and then suck terribly against the teams we need them to show up for. If we don't get JWill back ready to ball, we're screwed.


----------



## gorilla_unlt (May 6, 2005)

Miami Heat wont go anywhere with Antoine Walker. He can not even hit a layup. One of his layup attempts was hit so hard off the backboard that detroit grabbed the rebound and had an easy fast break and a score at the other end.

Why does this moron get so many minutes instead of Shandon Anderson???


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> Of course, the Heat could use the excuse that Jason Williams, James Posey and Alonzo Mourning were out with injuries, because as Anderson put it, ``We still lost when they were here.''


see thsi is exactly what i said yesterday as Anderson says today, even though we were missing some players thats just an excuse


----------

